# Upset and Confused



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

Husband and I have been officially separated for a while now. We got all the financial and custody issues worked out and are trying our best to be civil towards each other, but not talk as much as possible.

Horror story strung short, he's always been a bit of a flirt and gave up when we moved in together. Just about 8 months after we got married, he started having an EA with a girl he used to know and lied saying he wasn't talking to her. He then lied multiple times after that saying that he hasn't been talking to her, but the texts and cyber sex kept going. Our relationship has been destroyed for some time and as of last month he decided to make it their relationship official by planning to move near her. We got separated, he is happy about it, I'm not.

So, my period is weeks late and then just very very light spots. I'm thinking "oh, no way, that's impossible..." and blew off the thought of being pregnant. We already have one child, but we had all the custody work done for him... Now the problem is, I just found out I'm pregnant. I have no clue if I should even tell him that I'm pregnant since he wants to be free with who he declares is "just a friend".

So, what do you think? Should I even tell him that I'm pregnant or just completely ignore the issue and raise both the kids without his help? I do not need any child or financial support help, I'm fine on that.


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

As a father of 4 I would be devastated to be out of my children's life more than legally necessary. But then I know plenty of baby daddies that could care less. I guess it depends on how he treats his other child. He's gonna find out at some point.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

i kind of think not telling someone that have a child is kinda wrong.


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

As much as I hate to say it, giving your situation, he has a right to know that he has another child on the way. BUT, you don't have to run out and tell him right now. How far along are you? Have you seen a doctor? Do you have a lawyer? I would give it a few weeks, see how the pregnancy develops and talk to a lawyer in the mean time. Best of luck to you! This new pregnancy does add a level of difficulty but you can get through this.


----------



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a little over two months, have seen a doctor and I have a lawyer. He didn't really want anything to do with our first child unless his GF was around. He lied and told her we were already divorced just months after we actually got married. He also bragged he had full custody even though in real life he has limited visitation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

The baby is as much his as yours. You have no right to hide this from him. Why is this even an option in your mind?

And you have every right to be upset about this situation, but to be honest, you're better off. Sounds like he never loved you that much to begin with. You deserve a more loving romance partner, and you'll find him. Just don't use the kids as a tool to get revenge. It's not their fault.


----------

